# Hot Rum Series



## ThunderFog (Aug 14, 2006)

Any one sailing in the Hot Rum series this Sunday in San Diego? Any one want to give a newbe some tips. I don't race in SD and need any help I can get on navigating the channel during the race. You know like what side to be on to avoid the current.....


----------

